# In the spawn Tank this week



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I am very excited to be getting 3 girls from Sherloyn {Basement Bettas} because she said to get some jaw droppers I needed to cross these girls into DT lines...well...I have 2 males from the legendary Seig Illig!!
Seig has very old lines and for sure when you spawn his fish, that is exactly what you get, same can be said for Sherolyns fish her females only needed a wider dorsal...this line could very well produce some BOS fish.
Also this week I had a spawn of Golds.
In the tank are:

Melano X Chocolate DT female

Marble Dragon Multi X GoldTRAD Pkt going for astounding multis here colors are Blue, orange, black very striking colored female and very big.

HMPK Red X Trad Plakat Red..these fish look so much alike and are True reds very deep very rich color with extremely good form.

Red Dragon HMPK X Red Dragon HMPK again these 2 fish look identical and have clean color seperation

Black Marble HM X Black marble HM very cool color distribution I am calling these my Tuxedo line.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is what spawned today: My crazy Marble spawn, this is a study in genes, this female was picked on purpose because she is RT, RT is not as scary as people make It out in fact you can get some REAL nice HM out of a spawn of RT X HM, this Gold male is a Trad Plakat..so I want to see how the RT genes effect a trad form.







Ok these guys look very good together same size and colors compliment this is a female I got from Gianne.
The Male is from Linda Olsen.







Here is my Red dragon Pair, not perfect but they have some good points.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry for the double pic it was supposed to be this one


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

This is a very bad pic of both of these guys, lets try this one perhaps you can see better.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

darnit!! Wrong pic!! Ok one more time...nope it wont work, anyway they look far better than the picture I took..hahaha


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

All your pairs sound amazing, Darth. I have a "fancy" dragon HMPK female with excessive branching as well and hope to breed her to a black copper dragon traditional PK I have. He has nice spread for a traditional too, I think. Very interested to see how your RTxPK spawn goes.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

The pics are really bad, if I just saw these I would think boy those suck, but rest assured they do not look this way in real life and all you folks know a betta has a sixth sense and know to pose very badly or mov at just the right moment to make sure you get their bad side everytime


----------

